

dynosaur: scale and administer your heroku apps via sms - sjtgraham
https://github.com/stevegraham/dynosaur

======
jaboutboul
This is freaking awesome. How come no one thought of it before? Really useful.

~~~
sjtgraham
I know, it seems like such an obvious thing to do.

